# 9th Street Dam?



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I am heading over to the 9th Street Dam this weekend. Has anyone been fishing at the 9th St Dam on the Thunder Bay? Any luck over there? I head over there once or twice a winter and am going to give it a go. Any info would be great!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I talked to a friend of mine, who lives in Alpena, and he fishes it quite a bit. He said there was barely any Salmon run, last Fall; no Brown Trout run to speak of; and only a few Steelhead have been caught here and there. The slack water in front of the floodgates is frozen over, but the river is open below the bridge.


----------



## Adam Peterson (Mar 20, 2006)

I live here in alpena and all I can say is its slow!!!! There were a couple steelhead caught during that warm spell a couple months ago and a couple here and there. The water in front of the flood gates us frozen and the water level is really low right now. I've fished it hard at least twice a week and have not caught anything for 2 weeks now. The other side of the bridge is open. If were you I would consider going someplace else until either the water levels comeback up or until they start coming in to spawn. I have a friend who fishes the pm and he has been doing well there so that might be an option for you.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

thanks guys, I might change my plans then


----------

